# Opinión



## ROGELI MARTIN

Excelente Idea Esto De Un Foro EspaÑol- Portugues

Solo Quiero Comentar Algo, Para Nosotros Que Comenzamos Y Que Hablamos EspaÑol, 
Veo Que La Mayoria De Los Post, Solo Estan En Portugues, Yo Se Muchos De Ustedes Casi Dominan Los Dos Idiomas, Pero Algunos De Nosostros Aun No.

Tal Vez Es Mucho Pedir, Pero Me Gustaria Que Fuera Mas Equitativo Asi Los Hispano Parlantes Aprenderemos Mas Portugues Y Ellos A Su Vez Mas EspaÑol...

 Saludos A Todos... Y Gracias Por Este Foro


----------



## dinis.dinis

Rogeli,
    Quiere Ud. dar a entender que seria mejor si las personas bilingues compusiesen sus mensajes en los dos idiomas o, simplemente, quiere que ellos, los forer@s bilingues, se expresen mas a menudo en castellano?
                                                       Su atto. servidor,
                                                        Dinis


----------



## Vanda

Isso acontece porque os _hablantes de español_ ainda não estão frequentando muito o forum e como o meu espanhol é ruim e grande parte das respostas, até agora, foram dadas por mim.... aí está o motivo.

Eso pasa porque los hablantes de español todavía no están frecuentando mucho el fórum y cómo mi español es malo y gran parte de las respuestas hasta ahora fueron dadas por mí ... ahí está el motivo. 

Para escrever esta frase em espanhol tive que consultar cada uma das palavras para ver se eu não estava misturando a grafia das línguas. Com respeito à gramática, tenho certeza que está cheia de erros!


----------



## Ediroa

Vanda, a mí me ocurre justo al contrario 

Puedo leer el portugués casi perfectamente, medio-hablarlo, pero no me pidas que lo escriba porque tengo que mirar palabra por palabra, es como una tortura . Pero creo que todos en el foro ponemos todo de nuestra parte para hacernos entender y también creo que en caso de duda podemos pedir más explicaciones. La verdad es que estoy encantadísima con el foro.

Saludines


----------



## Vanda

CReio que você quis dizer que acontece  o mesmo com você, não? Também leio, entendo espanhol em qualquer nível, falo mais ou menos, mas na hora de escrever, tenho que conferir tudo!

Ah e não se esqueça de sempre corrigir minhas tentativas, por favor!


----------



## Ediroa

Vanda said:
			
		

> CReio que você quis dizer que acontece  o mesmo com você, não? Também leio, entendo espanhol em qualquer nível, falo mais ou menos, mas na hora de escrever, tenho que conferir tudo!
> 
> Ah e não se esqueça de sempre corrigir minhas tentativas, por favor!



Sí, entendiste bien lo que quise decir. 

Intentaré ayudarte a corregir tus pocos errores


----------



## luis masci

Vanda said:
			
		

> Eso pasa porque los hablantes de español todavía no están frecuentando mucho el fórum y cómo mi español es malo y gran parte de las respuestas hasta ahora fueron dadas por mí ... ahí está el motivo.
> 
> Para escrever esta frase em espanhol tive que consultar cada uma das palavras para ver se eu não estava misturando a grafia das línguas. Com respeito à gramática, tenho certeza que está cheia de erros!


Vanda, creo que no es necesario que te esfuerces y ocupes tu tiempo en traducir lo que quieres decir al español (a menos, claro está, que quieras hacerlo para aprender), porque pienso que aquí (quien más quien menos) todos podemos entender ambas lenguas. Ahora eso sí... el desafío mayor es escribirlas y hablarlas. 
Pero creo que cada uno puede escribir en cualquiera de las lenguas y seguramente será entendido.

Luis
P.S. Eu acho que você escreveu perfeito espanhol


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Yo pienso que en este foro, así también como en el foro Portuguese, se debe dar mayor importancia al idioma portugués, porque veo que se abusa un poco del uso del inglés y del español en estos dos foros, habiendo tantos otros foros en donde se usa el español y el inglés.
Si yo estoy aprendiendo un idioma y hago una pregunta, debo esforzarme en hacerla en el idioma que estoy aprendiendo, asimismo como los saludos y despedidas:

_Como se diz...?_ en vez de: ¿Cómo se dice...?, How do you say...?
_Boa tarde, oi, olá, oi gente, etc._ en vez de: buenas tardes, hola,gente, hi, hello, etc.

Parece una contradicción que esté escribiendo en español, pero lo hago porque el forero que abrió el hilo lo hizo en ese idioma.

Es sólo mi opinión personal y recuerdo que mi primera profesora de portugués nos prohibió hablar en español a partir de la segunda clase, lo cual me parece una buena medida.

Rogeli Martin: Ten en cuenta que estamos en la página de un diccionario y tratamos de cuidar la manera cómo escribimos y el abuso sin sentido de las mayúsculas no corresponde en estos foros, lee las reglas del foro, gracias.
Esto no es una sala de _chat_.

Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

Y ganamos más una defensora del portugués: Super Ara!
De cualquier modo, debo  esforzarme a escribir en español. Ya era hora.


----------



## Tomby

Yo opino que este foro, tal como su nombre indica, es para expresarse en portugués (lusohablantes) o en español (hispanohablantes) y no ver mas allá de donde no hay, quiero decir con esto que no es preciso responder en español a una pregunta hecha en dicho idioma o viceversa salvo contadas excepciones.
Entiendo que si un lusoparlante no sabe español y está interesado en conocer el significado de una palabra castellana que no figure en un diccionario y también al revés, el hispanoparlante que no sepa portugués y _tal y tal_, se le puede ayudar o informar en una lengua que entienda, pero esto serán casos aislados. Lo que está claro es que no entrará un danés, por poner un ejemplo, escribiendo en danés para preguntar algo sobre las lenguas portuguesa o española.
Únicamente hay que observar como funciona el servicio de español en este foro: “Español-Inglés, vocabulario y gramática (2)”, “Español-Francés (1)”, “Italiano-Español (1)” y “Español (1)”, en suma 5 foros, debidamente estructurados para beneficio de sus usuarios.
¿Si en el foro de portugués había un importante número de cuestiones relacionadas entre dicho idioma y el español porqué no crear un foro específico para tal menester? Distinto sería sustituir el genuino foro portugués por el recientemente creado; yo sería el primero que denunciaría mi disconformidad.
Ahora con vuestro permiso quisiera hacer algunas puntualizaciones:

*Vanda* dice:


> Eso pasa porque los hablantes de español todavía no están frecuentando mucho el fórum y cómo mi español es malo y gran parte de las respuestas hasta ahora fueron dadas por mí ... ahí está el motivo.


Vanda, você é uma das pessoas com melhor conhecimento da língua portuguesa. É lógico que responda muitas das perguntas feitas no fórum. Tomara que eu pudesse responder algum dia como você!

*Vanda* dice:


> Para escrever esta frase em espanhol tive que consultar cada uma das palavras para ver se eu não estava misturando a grafia das línguas. Com respeito à gramática, tenho certeza que está cheia de erros!


Como quase todos prezada Vanda. Devo confessar que eu também tenho que verificar muitos conceitos antes de escrever em português. Erros gramaticais? Muitos menos dos que você imagina.

*Araceli* dice:


> Rogeli Martin: Ten en cuenta que estamos en la página de un diccionario y tratamos de cuidar la manera cómo escribimos y el abuso sin sentido de las mayúsculas no corresponde en estos foros, lee las reglas del foro, gracias.


Sem comentários. Araceli, concordo consigo.
Desculpem a maçada e feliz fim-de-semana para todos vocês.


----------



## Vanda

Só mais um pequeno comentário.
Rogeli está acabando de chegar aos nossos fóruns, portanto não conhece ainda nosso cotidiano. Eu entendo a opinião dele/a (?), mas agora que o Tombatossals apresentou as opções dos fóruns por aqui, vai ficar mais fácil para ele/a se situar. 

Rogeli, sinta-se à vontade para tirar suas dúvidas, fazer suas contribuições - aqui , todos nos ajudamos. Não se esqueça de dar uma lida nas regras do fórum, ok?  

Tombatossals, aqui, todos os dias, aprendo um pouco mais com todos vocês. Graças a Deus!


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:
			
		

> ...Rogeli está acabando de chegar aos nossos fóruns, portanto não conhece ainda nosso cotidiano. Eu entendo a opinião dele/a (?), mas agora que o Tombatossals apresentou as opções dos fóruns por aqui, vai ficar mais fácil para ele/a se situar....


Logicamente eu não tenho nada contra o nosso colega Regeli mas acho que não é normal escrever em espanhol e/ou em português as letras iniciais de TODAS as palavras em maiúscula. Talvez noutros fóruns desses para perder o tempo sim.  É possível que não saiba me expressar correctamente.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo contrário, Tombatossals, você se expressa muito bem e eu estava, indiretamente, agradecendo a você por ter explicado tão bem sobre os fóruns.


----------



## Gabriel Hernandez

Hola, acabo de inscribirme en el Foro. Yo también quiero aprender portugues y espero ustedes me ayuden. Asi mismo, dare mi mayor esfuerzo por ayudarles con el español. 
Saludos.

P.d.: Intente escribir lo anterior en portugues y no pude. Fue dificil. Me pasa como a muchos de ustedes, se leer i halar un poco mas no puedo escribir. puede alguien hacerlo por mi.

Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

"Olá, acabo de me inscrever no fórum. Eu também quero aprender português e espero que me ajudem. Em retorno, farei o maior esforço para ajudá-los com o espanhol.

Chau."

Bienvenido al foro, Gabriel. Ahora creo que tenemos más mensajes en español que cuando Rogeli escribió su comentario, hace un año. Varios hispanohablantes visitan el foro regularmente. Saludos.


----------



## Gabriel Hernandez

Gracias.
Intentare escribir en portugues mas adelante, por ahora solo aprendere aclarare dudas.

Ahora, ¿Chao no se escribe xao ó tchau? 

Saludos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Gabriel Hernandez said:


> Hola, acabo de inscribirme en el Foro. Yo también quiero aprender portugues y espero ustedes me ayuden. Asi mismo, dare mi mayor esfuerzo por ayudarles con el español.
> Saludos.
> 
> P.d.: Intente escribir lo anterior en portugues y no pude. Fue dificil. Me pasa como a muchos de ustedes, se leer i halar un poco mas no puedo escribir. puede alguien hacerlo por mi.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Paisano, aquí en sí clases particulares no te podemos dar. Pero sí podemos ayudarte un poco en los hilos que elavores, y claro, antes de hacerlos a ellos te recomiendo que des un repasón en todos (si quieres de verdad aprender) Ahí probablemente encontrará muchas respuestas que quiere ahora y usted señor Gabriel ejercitará la lectura. Se lo aseguro.

Entre otras sugerencias leer las normas, no me vea así, es por su bien.

Un beso.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Gabriel Hernandez said:


> Gracias.
> Intentare escribir en portugues mas adelante, por ahora solo aprendere aclarare dudas.
> 
> Ahora, ¿Chao no se escribe xao ó tchau?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tchau.


----------



## Outsider

La verdad es que se suele escribir con "t", pero a mí me gusta más "chau".  

"Xau" es abreviación de internet, creo.


----------



## Fluteroo

dinis.dinis said:


> Rogeli,
> Quiere Ud. dar a entender que seria mejor si las personas bilingues compusiesen sus mensajes en los dos idiomas o, simplemente, quiere que ellos, los forer@s bilingues, se expresen mas a menudo en castellano?
> Su atto. servidor,
> Dinis


Creo que lo mejor que te puede pasar, es que te quedes con la espina y la bronca de no entender algo y fijarlo bien en tu memoria, esa es la sangre del linguista que va a salir adelante.


----------



## Gabriel Hernandez

A verdade e que me gosto na idéia de escrever em dois línguas todo o que falhamos aqui. É boa prática.

La verdad es que me gusta la idea de escribir en los dos idiomas todo lo que hablamos aca. Es buena practica.

Por favor, corrijan mis errores.

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Gabriel Hernandez said:


> A verdade é que me gosto da idéia de escrever em duas línguas tudo o que falamos aqui. É bom para praticar.



El verbo gustar no es reflexivo en portugués. Se dice "gosto de algo".


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Vanda said:


> Isso acontece porque os _hablantes de español_ ainda não estão frequentando muito o forum e como o meu espanhol é ruim e grande parte das respostas, até agora, foram dadas por mim.... aí está o motivo.
> 
> Eso pasa porque los hablantes de español todavía no están frecuentando mucho el fórum y cómo mi español es malo y gran parte de las respuestas hasta ahora fueron dadas por mí ... ahí está el motivo.
> 
> Para escrever esta frase em espanhol tive que consultar cada uma das palavras para ver se eu não estava misturando a grafia das línguas. Com respeito à gramática, tenho certeza que está cheia de erros!


 
Genial!
Tu español es excelente! Escribes mejor que muchos brasileiros que conozco!

Solo te haré algunas observaciones en cuanto a la acentuación:
No acentuamos "Forum", porque es grave y termina en "m". La palabra "como" solo se acentúa cuando va dentro de signos sea de interrogación "?" o de admiración "!" , para enfatizar el sentido de la frase. Dentro de cualquier otra frase afirmativa, no se le escribe el acento.

Bien!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Mujerdeblanco said:


> *¡*Genial!
> ¡Tu español es excelente! ¡Escribes mejor que muchos *brasileños* que conozco! Concuerdo plenamente, y además opino que mejor que mucho hispanohablantes adolescentes.
> 
> *Sólo* te haré algunas observaciones en cuanto a la acentuación:
> No acentuamos "Forum", porque es grave y termina en "m" (al contrario Mujerdeblanco, sí se acentúa, y es precisamente porque es grave y no termina ni en "s" ni en "n") . La palabra "como" *sólo* se acentúa cuando va dentro de signos sea de interrogación "*¿*?" o de admiración "*¡*!" , para enfatizar el sentido de la frase. Dentro de cualquier otra frase afirmativa, no se le escribe el acento.
> 
> Bien!


 
No siempre la palabra _como_ está dentro de unos ¿? o unos ¡! para llevar acento ortográfico.

Y en cuanto a Vanda, es muy buena sólo que también muy modesta. Si lee este mensaje quiero que sepa -si es que no lo sabe ya- que puede usar _foro_ en español, yo por ejemplo uso ése en vez de fórum.

Saludos.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> No siempre la palabra _como_ está dentro de unos ¿? o unos ¡! para llevar acento ortográfico.
> 
> Y en cuanto a Vanda, es muy buena sólo que también muy modesta. Si lee este mensaje quiero que sepa -si es que no lo sabe ya- que puede usar _foro_ en español, yo por ejemplo uso ése en vez de fórum.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Ups! Tienes razón
Gracias


----------

